# back tattoo on fighter



## matrixcode (Nov 28, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows who the fighter is with the tattoo on their back that looks like a spartan helmet? I searched with no luck. thanks.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Brandon Vera has several ones on his back but not sure he's the guy you're looking for:

http://www.baltimoresun.com/media/photo/2008-01/35021637.jpg


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh rob emerson has a sholder tattoo of i think a helmet

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=fig...p;pid=683&amp;gid=0&amp;catid=0&searchstring=

ill try to find some others


----------



## matrixcode (Nov 28, 2008)

*back tattoo*

Thank you for the responses. The tattoo on emerson is close but i thought this one was in the middle of someone's back. thanks again.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not really sure but i know
Chris Leben or Kendall Grove have somewhat what your looking for..


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

Is this the one?


----------



## tsbulldog (Jun 30, 2009)

marcus aurelio


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hmm, now I know your new so Im gonna be patient but we dont double post around here and we certainly dont double post in 7 month old threads that are a complete waste of time, notice you have now posted as much as the OP (original poster) what do you think the odds are he is still coming on here looking to see if somebody responded?


----------

